
Gawker, the open web, Thiel and Zuck - devy
http://scripting.com/2016/08/23/gawkerTheOpenWebThielAndZuck.html
======
endswapper
Wow!

"Gawker is gone because Peter Thiel financed its murder-by-lawyer." That is
just plain false.

Gawker is gone because they violated The Hulkster's right to privacy. It
happened in a court of law because as a society we have agreed that this is
where we make these decisions.

I am not defending Peter Theil, I don't know that dude, and I know little
about him. The bottom-line is that the right to privacy is one of our most
basic rights. Attempting to rewrite history for whatever reason undermines the
right and puts us all at risk. The author's attempt to weave in some
commentary about the open web is a silly stretch.

Gawker alone is responsible for Gawker going away.

